# Problem mit Vollbilddarstellung in Spielen



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Forum-User

Ich habe wie der Name schon sagt ein Problem mit Vollbilddarstellung in Spielen auf meinem Packard Bell Easynote LJ65 Laptop

Ich denke es handelt sich hier um eine Einstellungsache. Leider finde ich nirgends eine Option zur Vollbildregulierung.

Mein Beispiel: 

Prince of Persia - Warrior Within unertsützt kein Widescreen und wenn ich es normal installiere und ohne Probleme starte, habe ich schwarze Balken am Rand. Mein Ziel ist es (egal ob das Bild einfach nur gestreckt wird) eine Vollbilddarstellung zu haben.

Zuhause für meinen Desktop PC nutze ich einen Syncmaster von Samsung. Bei diesem Monitor wird automatisch das Bild gestreckt. (PoP - WW)

Weder im BIOS noch im neusten Graka Treiber (ATI HD 5650 Mobility) meines Lappis finde ich eine Option hierfür.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

gruß Ruffy


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Ganz vergessen: 

Die Auflösung die Ich erzielen möchte Beträgt 1600*900 Pixel leider erreiche ich nur 1280*1024

Der Laptop hat 17,3"

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## milesdavis (5. Oktober 2010)

Schau dich mal, was Spiele angeht, bei widescreengamingforum.com um. Ich habe dir hier den Direktlink gegeben. Dort ist eine Liste mit Spielen und deren Widescreen-Kompatibilität. Bei älteren Spielen ist erklärt, wie man diese in der gewünschten Auflösung spielen kann!



> Weder im BIOS noch im neusten Graka Treiber (ATI HD 5650 Mobility) meines Lappis finde ich eine Option hierfür.



Das Bios hat sowieso nix mit Auflösungen zu tun, und im Treiber stellst du ja nur die Desktop-Auflösung usw. ein.
Da ist allein das Spiel für verantwortlich!

Gruß,
milesdavis


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Weder im BIOS noch im neusten Graka Treiber (ATI HD 5650 Mobility) meines Lappis finde ich eine Option hierfür. 

Damit meinte ich, das man wohl einstellen kann ob man das Bild automatisch zerren möchte oder nicht. Dafür gibt es sicherlich irgendeine Einstellung. 

Leider kann ich nicht auf die Widescreengamingforum Seite zugreifen, ist gesperrt wo ich hier ins Internet gehe. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Portvv (5. Oktober 2010)

FrozenBoy schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen:
> 
> Die Auflösung die Ich erzielen möchte Beträgt 1600*900 Pixel leider erreiche ich nur 1280*1024
> 
> ...


 

1280 x 1024 ist jauch 16:10 , du musst auf 1280x720 umstellen , dann hast du 16:9  widescreen format,ohne lästige balken am rand


----------



## FrozenBoy (5. Oktober 2010)

Portvv schrieb:


> 1280 x 1024 ist jauch 16:10


 
Negativ, die genannte Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 ist 4:3 Format "Fullscreen"



Portvv schrieb:


> du musst auf 1280x720 umstellen , dann hast du 16:9 widescreen format,ohne lästige balken am rand


 
Da das Spiel kein Widescreen unterstützt kann ich diese Auflösung auch nicht anwählen. 
Also wirklich, ich bin doch nicht so dumm, das ich die Auflösung ingame nicht ändern könnte .

Ausserdem möchte ich auch auf der Auflösung 1600*900 spielen und nicht eine darunter.

bitte nächster Versuch


----------



## Portvv (5. Oktober 2010)

dann schreibe bei jeweiligen game die ini datei um , um welches spiel handelt es sich? habe selbst ein mobility readon 5650 und eien 17.3 zoll widescreeen display und habe bis jetzt keine probleme bei meinen spielen gehabt

edit: wie ich gerad nochmal gesehen hab handelt es sich um prince of persia warrioir within , hab das spiel zwar selbst zu hause aber habs nie gespielt


----------

